# Quick q



## 093slc (Oct 23, 2002)

how much did or does it cost when importing a A3/S3?? not including the price of the car, just getting it here and legal by US standards, all the fees and such


----------



## innis (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Quick q (093slc)*

i live in illinois and the car cost me under 20g's car included


----------



## mil337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Quick q (innis)*

hey innis how much for a new set of taillights for an a3 in illinois when you break them?----oh yeah and how fast were you going the other day? what did you speedo say? j/k


----------



## madigan (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Quick q (innis)*

Innis, if you don't mind me asking, how did you go about importing your A3? The A3 is my favorite Audi and I have been curious as to how to get my hands on one. I know they have to meet certain safety and emission requirements...Thanks for your time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Quick q (innis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *innis* »_i live in illinois and the car cost me under 20g's car included 

You might want to explain, as this would not get a reasonably new A3 legally into the US unless just for show (no road use)


----------

